# Best flyfishing near the Soo



## USMCSniper (Dec 21, 2006)

Hey guys, I just moved to the Soo for school, after being in the Corps and living in Grayling. I am not too familiar with the fishing around here and I want to scout out some territory before spring.

I have fished the Two Hearted once around the Reed and Green, for salmon, and loved it. I am hoping the family will go back there for a Salmon trip this spring. 

Anyway, where should I try, and I would like to get a head start on tying, and recipe's I gotta have. I need to replace a lot of my fly's as I have a lot of salt/brackish water fly's and bass/panfish after being in southern states for 10 years.


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Cross the bridge, take a right then another and park by the Canadian locks. Cross and go out on the wing dam, salmon and trout 24/7/365!

Bambi makes a cute sandwich!


----------



## USMCSniper (Dec 21, 2006)

this may be a stupid question but if i am crossing the bridge do I need to be getting canadian fishing permits?


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Yes. They aren't that expensive for a conservation (I think) license. Several places to buy them close to the bridge. Probably some of the best fishing for different species and length of runs, in the country right there.
Just ask at customs and they can tell you where to get a license. 

Bambi makes a cute sandwich!


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Or, if you have a boat you can access the American side of the rapids. I've fished a lot of rivers in the u.p. and if I lived in the Soo again, I would never think about fishing anywhere else. Yes, its that good. 
A way to cut your learning curve would be to take a guide. There are a couple up there that are quite good. I can't remember names though. 

Bambi makes a cute sandwich!


----------



## USMCSniper (Dec 21, 2006)

Awesome thanks


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Check out I believe Rivers North guide service 

Bambi makes a cute sandwich!


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

John Guiliani (guide) is on the Canadian side. Rivers North only guides on the American side out of a boat.

You'll need a passport or an Enhanced Drivers License too. Get one of those and I'll take you over there for your license and to show you around.

P.S. Just throwing it out there...you can't have a DUI on your record - you pretty much need a clean record other than traffic tickets.

You'll need felt bottom boots and a wading staff too.


----------



## USMCSniper (Dec 21, 2006)

Awesome, I already have my passport, couldn't to the good Liberty spots in the Corps without it! Never had so much as a 5mph ticket, just need to get new waders, I really want to get a quality pair this time. I have been getting by with cheap hodgman waders and I end up replacing them every other year.

I'll get a hold of you when I have things together, thanks


----------



## Undertow (Apr 5, 2006)

I've been in the soo for 5 years and crossing the bridge is about the only flyfishing up here. This side of the U.P is not flyfishing country, matter of fact keep that you flyfish to yourself...locals will give ya dirty looks, definately don't tell them you put the fish back...thems fightin words up here. There is a river to the south that if flyfishable, few creeks but most of them are not worth the frustration. If you want a river flyfishing experience head west to Marquette, West and south of there is The Escanaba and alot of other rivers and creeks that are more flyfisherman friendly. I spend most of my free time and money driving to Grayling, it's worth it. Dont worry about hurrying with the flytying, I have 5 boxes to fill and wont seriously start for another month, winters are long up here and there's plenty of time to tie before spring run off.

Undertow


----------



## osmerus (Sep 18, 2008)

Undertow is correct. Most of the tribs. are small in the Eastern U.P. There is a trib down by St. Igance that gets a nice run of fish. As you head west the streams and rivers get bigger. The Tahquamenon is good once you get up high on that system and the Two Hearted River is also another great destination. Dont stick just to rivers and streams, many of the small inland lakes in the E.U.P have brookies in them. 

Most of the streams and small rivers in the E.U.P have thick overgrown shorelines. Making them hard to fish. To fish the larger systems further west a canoe or kayak is the way to go, buts its not necessary. Even the smallest tribs in the U.P get runs of fish. The trick is to find out how to access them befor they move up to where its to overgrown to fish.

There are a ton of nice Eastern Superior tribs across the bridge up 17 North, north of the Soo. Ontario. Most of them have easy access from 17 or dirt roads that run off 17. The further North you go the better.
A little homework and some good maps from the Ministry of Natural Resources will get you into fish. Get good maps befor you explore these streams and rivers. Its way more remote over there than the E.U.P.

The Soo. rapids are nice but can be overwhelming at first sight. Go over there with a person that has experience fishing them. You can get a Canadian fishing License from the Canadian welcome center right as you exit the bridge.


----------



## cooky2dogs (Jan 2, 2007)

I am going to the 2 Hearted this spring . Are you?


----------



## joeirv (Jun 11, 2010)

check out albrighttackle.com for waders. I bought a pair two years ago for 40 bucks. Best waders I've ever had.


----------



## flytiedan (Mar 21, 2011)

uptracker said:


> John Guiliani (guide) is on the Canadian side. Rivers North only guides on the American side out of a boat.
> 
> You'll need a passport or an Enhanced Drivers License too. Get one of those and I'll take you over there for your license and to show you around.
> 
> ...




Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter (Oct 28, 2011)

Theres no amazing creeks up here, but theres some darn good ones. im a rookie flyfisherman too. The soo canada rapids are great, but i dont think id fly fish them. theres alot of current there and big fish. we fish there with heavy tackle and little cleos. :


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Fowlersduckhunter,

Please read forum rules.

OT


----------



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

ottertrapper said:


> Fowlersduckhunter,
> 
> Please read forum rules.
> 
> OT


What did he do wrong there? No specific holes, runs, access points, and it's a mentionable river...


----------



## TVCEAST05 (Feb 1, 2007)

The mods already edited his post.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

rico1391 said:


> What did he do wrong there? No specific holes, runs, access points, and it's a mentionable river...


Moderator edited it that is why it doesn't break rules now.


----------



## pikesmasher (Apr 18, 2011)

Has anyone fished the tahquamenon river up from the mouth near paradise towards the falls? Was curious as to the river depth in this area and what the muskie/Pike fishing is like...


----------

